# Expat Scammers Busted in Manila - AU 60 Minutes



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

60 Minutes Australia Undercover Investigation shows PNP Arresting Expat Scammers operating Investment Scam from Manila.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I remember this or watching it on the news but couldn't find much of a follow up on whether these guys were deported back to their own country to face judgment and serve sentence or if they are still in a Philippine jail and if I'm not mistaken the determined amount of time they were to serve was only 7 years if, in the Philippines, I'll bet they have money hiding in other banks and will probably make bail.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

let them rot in Philippines jail


----------

